# Boardman Road Sport Specialized build



## Aluminum Falcon (19 Sep 2022)

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.......


View: https://youtu.be/Mrx24jofi0w


....there lived a young boy who grew up watching Han Solo flying around in the Millennium Falcon, the fastest ship in the galaxy. It is quite a Hot Rod with a lot of "special modifications", just like a road legal race car  It has been my inspiration for all my adult life for fixing things and some of the crazy things I have done. So when I found myself with a Specialized Tarmac bicycle with a cracked frame I decided to strip it and sell the parts but that idea quickly turned into stripping the parts and building another cycle with a new frame. Unbeknownst to me, there is a reason why Specialized cycles have "specialised" in the name. So here is the first of my 2 wheeled creations, the Aluminum Falcon with some "Specialized modifications". But, that has not deterred me, in fact, when I opened the BikeBoxAlan that my late brother Mark left behind I found the original Axis 700c wheels which has got me thinking "should I sell the spare wheels or get another frame and build a second bicycle?"
Anyway here is my progress so far...





I got a N.O.S. 51.5cm Boardman Road Sport frame from ebay and the first thing I did was fit the rear wheel, the rear derailleur and rear caliper.




Next on the "job done" list was the seat once I had a clamp and shim to fit.




And here is a mock up with the Tarmac front forks as a guide. Unfortunately they won't fit so I'll have to replace them with some with a straight tube for the straight 1⅛" head tube on the frame.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (19 Sep 2022)

Please forgive my enthusiasm, i forgot to give a parts list, so here goes.
Boardman 51.5cm Road Sport frame (replacing the 56cm Specialized Tarmac frame)
Prime 44cm Doyenne aero bars (replacing the Specialized 420mm short reach handlebars)
Shimano 105 shifters
Specialized 90mm stem (replacing the 100mm stem)
Specialized Body Geometry Toupe saddle
Specialized Allez 300mm seat post
Shimano 105 front and rear deraileurs
Shimano 105 11-speed cassette (11-28t)
Axis 1.0 front and rear caliper brakes
Fulcum Racing 7LG wheels
Michelin Pro 4 Endurance tyres (unknown inner tubes)
Shimano FC-R4550 170mm crankset (replacing the FSA Gossamer 172.5 BB30 crankset)
Shimano 105 chain (exact model unknown)
FSA 52/36T 110mm BCD chainrings
Merida Ride 88 alloy front forks
FSA straight 1⅛ headset

As and when I figure out what parts I've missed off the list, I shall edit accordingly. I have been able to use the same chain on the Boardman from the Specialized.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (24 Sep 2022)

I had been planning to use the seat post from the Tarmac but even with it hitting the lugs for the bottle holder it was still about an inch too high so I swapped it for the ali post from the Allez which fits nicely and is more in line with the Aluminum Falcon spirit.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (29 Sep 2022)

Got some fettling time in today. 
Concocted my own headset tool for the semi integrated headset as I wasn't spending a fortune on buying one. 









Did the job quite nicely if I say so myself


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

nice 
they must have changed the spec of the headset for that model as mine just sits in the frame in grooves that dont need a tool to install


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Nice I'd paint the fork Matt black though....


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice I'd paint the fork Matt black though....



what about red ?
i got good results with rattle can and lacquer on my last build


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> what about red ?
> i got good results with rattle can and lacquer on my last build



Sure matching red would be good!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> nice
> they must have changed the spec of the headset for that model as mine just sits in the frame in grooves that dont need a tool to install


Maybe it's the quality of the FSA headset I bought?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice I'd paint the fork Matt black though....


Planning to repaint the whole thing to match. I can get aluminium coat rattle cans at work which is flakes of aluminium suspended in clear lacquer. Red features would be nice but a quick once over with matt black could be a plan. On the other hand red with black features sounds like a plan as well.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Just trying to get it built at the moment then pull it apart, paint it and know that it will all go back together is the general idea for the moment.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Mazda soul red?!!


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Maybe it's the quality of the FSA headset I bought?



I doubt it my frame wouldn't take the standard headset like I said mine has a ring where the bearing sits ,changed the design I would guess


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> I doubt it my frame wouldn't take the standard headset like I said mine has a ring where the bearing sits ,changed the design I would guess


From what I've been learning lately it sounds like you have a fully integrated headset


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Mazda soul red?!!


My dad's car is that colour so maybe not. But a great colour nonetheless.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Got a profile shot 





I can see why you suggested black for the forks @Jameshow . Definitely a possibility but maybe gloss black to match the seat post.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Got a profile shot
> View attachment 662923
> 
> I can see why you suggested black for the forks @Jameshow . Definitely a possibility but maybe gloss black to match the seat post.



You almost tempt me as if I don't have enough bikes!!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You almost tempt me as if I don't have enough bikes!!


Remember N+1 says you can never have too many bikes


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Remember N+1 says you can never have too many bikes



I don't actually have an aluminium road bike!! 

Had a blue Ribble which was dull. 

How does this one ride?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> How does this one ride?


Dunno, haven't finished building it yet. It's the first cycle I've ever tried to build and the first cycle I've ever owned. Still learning how to ride


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Got a profile shot
> View attachment 662923
> 
> I can see why you suggested black for the forks @Jameshow . Definitely a possibility but maybe gloss black to match the seat post.



very nice , bars are a bit of angle though


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> very nice , bars are a bit of angle though


It's a W.I.P. and I'm on a steep learning curve, but it's quite fun. I have found a local bike fitter (NOT Halfords!) to straighten out the kinks.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Looking good 

Bars should be level with the hoods and stem tbh.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Bars should be level with the hoods and stem tbh.


Will get them adjusted.


----------



## Gunk (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I don't actually have an aluminium road bike!!
> 
> Had a blue Ribble which was dull.
> 
> How does this one ride?



I agree, had a couple of ally bikes, dull as dishwater


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

I checked and found that the hoods are in-line with the stem but it is at an upwards angle from the forks, I think that this is the point at which someone says that they should be facing downwards.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2022)

If that's the right saddle height, the frame is way too big for you. Bars need to be rotated by at least 30 degrees.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (1 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> If that's the right saddle height, the frame is way too big for you. Bars need to be rotated by at least 30 degrees.


The frame is listed as a Boardman 51.5cm small frame for riders who are between 162cm and 177cm tall. I'm 166cm tall with a 29" inside leg so it should (please note the should) fit. The 51.5cm is C-T on the seat tube and from what I've been reading bike geometry is based upon the effective top tube and seat tube to determine the reach and stack and thus the height and inside leg measurements of the rider. I get the feeling that the effective seat tube is more like 53 or 54cm than 51.5cm. I also didn't realise that not all bicycle manufacturers quote the effective height to size their products until after I purchased the frame and started to have doubts. I did think it odd that Boardman suggests a 45cm frame for female riders the same height as me. I looked at several sizing charts before I bought the frame and depending on where I looked I found that I should be riding anything from a 50cm to 54cm frame bicycle so I went for something in the middle. I started thinking that this frame was definitely too big when I set the saddle so that I'm on the balls of my feet when I'm sitting on the saddle.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> The frame is listed as a Boardman 51.5cm small frame for riders who are between 162cm and 177cm tall. I'm 166cm tall with a 29" inside leg so it should (please note the should) fit. The 51.5cm is C-T on the seat tube and from what I've been reading bike geometry is based upon the effective top tube and seat tube to determine the reach and stack and thus the height and inside leg measurements of the rider. I get the feeling that the effective seat tube is more like 53 or 54cm than 51.5cm. I also didn't realise that not all bicycle manufacturers quote the effective height to size their products until after I purchased the frame and started to have doubts. I did think it odd that Boardman suggests a 45cm frame for female riders the same height as me. I looked at several sizing charts before I bought the frame and depending on where I looked I found that I should be riding anything from a 50cm to 54cm frame bicycle so I went for something in the middle. I started thinking that this frame was definitely too big when I set the saddle so that I'm on the balls of my feet when I'm sitting on the saddle.



You can ride it at that size bikes of old used to be ridden much like that. 

Compact frame bikes tend to have more seat post showing. 

I prefer a bigger frame tbh.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2022)

https://wheel-easy.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/bike-set-up-2017a.pdf
https://bikedynamics.co.uk/guidelines.htm#1


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (2 Oct 2022)

Thanks @cyberknight for the very informative guides. A lot of food for thought indeed.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (2 Oct 2022)

Just been for a test run





Still very much a WIP but didn't have to stretch for the pedal at the bottom of the stroke, was able to move my hands around on the handle bars and it felt quite stable and comfortable. And yes, I have corrected the stem angle.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (2 Oct 2022)

Forgot to say that I even raised the saddle when I got back.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Just been for a test run
> View attachment 663171
> 
> Still very much a WIP but didn't have to stretch for the pedal at the bottom of the stroke, was able to move my hands around on the handle bars and it felt quite stable and comfortable. And yes, I have corrected the stem angle.



That looks spot on - your a pro.

Adam Yates could ride that!!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (2 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That looks spot on - your a pro.


thank you, you are way too kind.
Adam Yates got a sweet ride there, food for thought in the paint department for the Falcon.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (8 Oct 2022)

In an effort to get the Aluminum Falcon less WIP and more bicycle shaped I decided to sort out the rear brake and the derailleurs.
Firstly I found these little beauties...




So after a trip to the devil in disguise (H*lf*rds) to get a brake and gear cable I set to work.
I changed the ill fitting Truvativ crankset for a Shimano FC-R4550 which fits nicely and installed some flat pedals as well.
Next was the rear brake cable.




The rear outer cable from the Specialized Tarmac fit perfectly and the inner cable didn't need trimming or replacing.
Unfortunately I was beaten by the sun setting for getting the derailleurs fitted but I have the cables installed down to the bottom bracket so it won't be long before I don't have to 'force the gear' to get moving. I'm really enjoying this bicycle building lark


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

Got both the derailleurs fitted. The front works, sort of and needs tuning but the back doesn't. Having no idea of what I am doing I am well-aware that I have done something wrong but what? I don't know.....


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

She may not look like much but she's got it where it counts. I've made a lot of specialized modifications myself


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2022)

put the bike in big front , small ( fastest ) back the rear derailleur should be about vertical as a start .its hard to say if your chain is too long ? edit ignore the chain too long your in small small , check the video

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkZxPIZ1ngY


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> its hard to say if your chain is too long ?


If anything it's a little short. Geometry Geeks list the Specialized chain stay at 405mm long and the Boardman at 415mm which would make the original chain I'm still using 20mm short by their figures. I'm sure it's just a schoolboy error. I will watch the obligatory YouTube video.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

You tempt me to pick up one of these!! 

Perhaps a hybrid disc and put drops on it!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You tempt me to pick up one of these!!
> 
> Perhaps a hybrid disc and put drops on it!


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/39377462...ar=662437419584&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Tempted? I know I am


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2022)

You have definitely done *something* wrong (or something is broken)... The rear gear cable should be emerging directly towards where it is anchored, not coming out an angle and rubbing on the edge of its, er, housing.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2022)

Something like this...


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/39377462...ar=662437419584&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Tempted? I know I am



I wonder how a drop bar set up would mess with the geometry?!!


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> If anything it's a little short. Geometry Geeks list the Specialized chain stay at 405mm long and the Boardman at 415mm which would make the original chain I'm still using 20mm short by their figures. I'm sure it's just a schoolboy error. I will watch the obligatory YouTube video.



Don't go off books. Chain should just be long enough for big big, but not too long as it goes slack in small small. It's too long. Show us big big.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I wonder how a drop bar set up would mess with the geometry?!!


All new improved geometry, honest guv'nor!


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

https://road.cc/content/news/95608-boardman-launch-2014-performance-range-video?amp

Scroll down and compare I reckon it's do able...!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I wonder how a drop bar set up would mess with the geometry?!!



hybrids tend to have longer top tubes so you would need a short stem to make it fit as a rule


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2022)

subway hybrid with a bodge drop job


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (9 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> subway hybrid with a bodge drop job


Very nice. If it looks right then it is right, and that looks right to me


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/bikes/bikepacking-and-touring-bikes/920/920/p/21996/
This looks similar frame wise ..


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (10 Oct 2022)

Got a picture of the chain on the big chain ring and the smallest gear 




I couldn't get the derailleur to hold the bigger gears. Even if I hold the derailleur over on to the bigger gears in the cassette and push the shifter the cable goes slack and doesn't seem to move.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (10 Oct 2022)

The derailleur just springs over to the smallest gear. If I manually move the derailleur I can't get it onto the biggest gear so I know that the hi/low limit screws need adjustments.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (10 Oct 2022)

I am wondering if I have too much gear cable up front causing problem? I haven't cut down the outer cables for any of the brakes or gears (I haven't learned to tape handle bars yet ) at the moment. I am thinking it's time to call someone who knows what they are doing in.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> View attachment 664134
> 
> I am wondering if I have too much gear cable up front causing problem? I haven't cut down the outer cables for any of the brakes or gears (I haven't learned to tape handle bars yet ) at the moment. I am thinking it's time to call someone who knows what they are doing in.



No the amount of cable won't make any difference. 

Have you got the shifter set to the lowest position and the cable tight. As you go up the shift positions the RD should follow.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (10 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Have you got the shifter set to the lowest position and the cable tight


Not completely sure. I will double check that. Like I said, simple schoolboy error and boy am I simple.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Not completely sure. I will double check that. Like I said, simple schoolboy error and boy am I simple.



You can do it! 

If I can anyone can!!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Oct 2022)

i would disconnct the cable and start from scratch


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (11 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i would disconnct the cable and start from scratch


I plan to.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (15 Oct 2022)

Now that I've changed the cable, I can show @fossyant big big.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2022)

That's OK, is small small too baggy still, if it is, take a couple of links out.
PS can you send the sunshine this way !


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (15 Oct 2022)

I've got the rear derailleur working after changing the cable which had started to fray about an inch (25.4mm) from the stop end in the shifter and had a slight kink which was covered by the rear outer cable. But as I checked the rear derailleur movement and indexed it to engage all 11 gears the front derailleur stopped working now won't change from high gear (small) to low gear (big) but if I manually move the chain over it will go from low to high.


----------



## Gunk (15 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Now that I've changed the cable, I can show @fossyant big big.
> View attachment 664718



I’m wincing at that photo, you need to invest in a proper stand


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2022)

glad your making progress !
with the FD is there too much slack in the cable ?

as for cable i think the rear cable needs trimming as it looks like its too long and can get caught in the chain ?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (15 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> I’m wincing at that photo, you need to invest in a proper stand


Already on my shopping list


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Already on my shopping list


https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TOJOB...-gIVrIBQBh1MWwMoEAQYAyABEgJTdvD_BwE#TOJOBBRWS

looks the same as my aldi stand i have used for a few years


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (15 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> glad your making progress !
> with the FD is there too much slack in the cable ?
> 
> as for cable i think the rear cable needs trimming as it looks like its too long and can get caught in the chain ?


Not sure if there is too much slack in the cable as it worked fine before I replaced the RD cable. Tried pulling any slack out and adjusting the limit screws to no avail. I get the feeling that replacing the cable and checking the height of the FD in relation to the chainrings will bring my schoolboy error to light. 
Yes the RD cable could do with a trim. One of the jobs for the repaint at the moment. Just want to get it running for now.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (15 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> I’m wincing at that photo, you need to invest in a proper stand


Forgot to say that my current "bench/stand" is a pallet sofa I made.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (19 Oct 2022)

Yesterday, after trip to Milton Keynes to collect 2 bicycles for my 2 youngest girls I decided to correct all my schoolboy errors on the FD.





Having watched the obligatory YouTube videos, I replaced the cable, checked the height and adjusted the limit screw with the chain in high gear (small ring) and then connected the new cable. Unsurprisingly it now works. I'm not entirely happy as the gap between the chain and the guide is almost nothing in low gear (big ring) and with the RD/cassette in the 3 highest gears it rubs slightly. I've tried adjusting the tensioner on the down tube but seems to have not really had an effect. I'm not entirely sure that the chain, chainrings, derailleurs and rear wheel are liking their new home home on an ali frame with an external BB after being on a carbon frame with a 68mm wide BB.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

What FD are you using?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (19 Oct 2022)

Both the shifters and derailleurs are 105's. Shifters are 5800 series. Not sure of the age.


----------



## Gunk (19 Oct 2022)

5800 is about 8 years old now


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (19 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> 5800 is about 8 years old now


That would fit with my findings. I suspected that it was a 2014/15 edition Tarmac.


----------



## si_c (21 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> That would fit with my findings. I suspected that it was a 2014/15 edition Tarmac.



Nothing wrong with 5800, the changes between it and R7000 which replaced it were very small, mostly around the front derailleur which became slimmer making it easier to use with larger tyres and the inclusion of hydraulic disc brakes in the groupset proper plus some aesthetic changes to justify an upgrade.

It's a very very good groupset.

Might be worth tweaking the FD a bit more so that there is no rubbing on the big ring at the front and the small at the back. Some rubbing when in the big at the front and the big at the back is expected, but keep in mind there are trim positions with the shifters. This means you can do a half click with the left shifter which moves the derailleur inwards a small amount to stop rubbing, it is quite effective and there are two trim positions one for the small ring at the front and one for the large at the front.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Oct 2022)

5800 on a boardman sport - that will be a first!!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (22 Oct 2022)

si_c said:


> there are trim positions with the shifters. This means you can do a half click with the left shifter which moves the derailleur inwards a small amount to stop rubbing


Trouble is, it's outside of the derailleur frame that is rubbing. I can stop the rubbing if I pull the cable tighter by hand when in low gear. It is like the whole FD would fit better if it was laterally spaced another 2mm away from the frame and more in line with the chainset.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (22 Oct 2022)

si_c said:


> Nothing wrong with 5800.....





si_c said:


> It's a very very good groupset


I am not able to disagee, it's the first groupset I have experienced. I do believe that I have been blessed/spoilt by my late brother.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (22 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 5800 on a boardman sport - that will be a first!!


It's a bike Jim, but not as we know it


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2022)

Waiting for an update,how's it ride 😁?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (27 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Waiting for an update,how's it ride 😁?


Well I only have very limited experience. Compared to the Allez which was a bit too small it's just as fast, just as agile and due to the longer wheelbase a bit more stable when turning, especially at slow speed in tight turns.
I think that if I knew how to use all 22 gears I could go faster than the Allez and very likely scare myself!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (29 Oct 2022)

Just changed the +4/-4 100mm stem for one advertised as +16/-8 90mm stem.





Went for a short ride and was surprised at the improvement in responsiveness in the steering.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Just changed the +4/-4 100mm stem for one advertised as +26/-8 90mm stem.
> View attachment 666260
> 
> Went for a short ride and was surprised at the improvement in responsiveness in the steering.



suprised you could tell the difference in handling , i run 110 on one and 80 on another and i can tell nowt  although i think your a similar height and i find 90 the sweet spot on this frame


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (29 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> suprised you could tell the difference in handling , i run 110 on one and 80 on another and i can tell nowt


Do you have the 2 stems on identical cycles?


----------



## cyberknight (29 Oct 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Do you have the 2 stems on identical cycles?



i have 2 bikes with the same nominal top tube but one has short reach bars so i needed a longer stem to give me the same reach to the hoods


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (29 Oct 2022)

I must admit that I wasn't expecting to notice anything different. I think that the small adjustment in geometry and the change in riding position, being closer to the optimal for my size and the back to back rides may have made the difference more noticeable. I'll see if I can still feel a difference tomorrow or if it's just my imagination playing tricks on me.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (5 Nov 2022)

Hey @Gunk!




You can stop wincing now 
Monday morning both front and rear gears seemed to stop working so.....
...Ebay to the rescue! Not bad for £20 Inc.P&P


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

The stand?! 👍👍👍


----------



## Andrew1971 (27 Nov 2022)

I got one of those frames too the large one eventually doing something similar though not painting it


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2022)

Andrew1971 said:


> I got one of those frames too the large one eventually doing something similar though not painting it



If i were @Aluminum Falcon i would just paint the fork red and be done with it


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (27 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> If i were @Aluminum Falcon i would just paint the fork red and be done with it


I might just do that, unless I book some time off work and to do a rebuild in the new year.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (27 Nov 2022)

Forgot to mention, I got these.....






.......to tidy up the cables. Prime Aero Doyenne Bars.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Forgot to mention, I got these.....
> 
> View attachment 669376
> 
> .......to tidy up the cables. Prime Aero Doyenne Bars.



Bling!!!


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Nov 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Trouble is, it's outside of the derailleur frame that is rubbing. I can stop the rubbing if I pull the cable tighter by hand when in low gear. It is like the whole FD would fit better if it was laterally spaced another 2mm away from the frame and more in line with the chainset.


For band on you can get a spacer that goes inside between the frame and band that might move it those 2mm?


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (28 Nov 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> For band on you can get a spacer that goes inside between the frame and band that might move it those 2mm?


Where does one get such a genius little spacer?


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Nov 2022)

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sp...286-to-349-black-plastic-hand-finished-split/

Might be just enough to shift the mech into a different position.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sp...286-to-349-black-plastic-hand-finished-split/
> 
> Might be just enough to shift the mech into a different position.



Wow that is Eccentric!!


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (28 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i find 90 the sweet spot on this frame


Apparently a 90mm is the original stem length.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (28 Nov 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sp...286-to-349-black-plastic-hand-finished-split/
> 
> Might be just enough to shift the mech into a different position.


Unfortunately my seat tube is 34.9mm so it won't fit but handy info for the future.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (26 Dec 2022)

So, with some time off work I decided to get some testing and tuning done although the weather had different ideas.
In the last week or so I have swapped back to the 90mm stem, replaced the chain which had stretched, replaced a very worn pulley wheel on the RD, swapped in the Doyenne handlebars which led to me threading and trimming the outer cables, adjusting the seat height and setback, adjusting the stem height and learning how to tape handlebars. Did I say that I was on a steep learning curve?




And a small "specialized modification"


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (26 Dec 2022)

The cables are looking a bit better now.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (27 Dec 2022)

The current iteration 




now, time to ride it..


----------



## sevenfourate (27 Dec 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> The current iteration
> View attachment 672437
> 
> now, time to ride it..



Looks awesome that ! Enjoy the fruits of your Labour 👍


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2022)

Are you going to get the steerer cut down , theres an awful lot of spacers above the stem


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (27 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Are you going to get the steerer cut down , theres an awful lot of spacers above the stem


No, Not at the moment. I will when I fit these.....









some unused Tommasini X Fire forks with a 300mm steerer so, it will need cutting to fit. They're to replace the Merida forks which seem to have about 1mm of play in the bottom headset bearing. Unfortunately the crown race is integrated on the Merida forks and I think it is just worn out with old age (I know the feeling). Yes, I know they're not red but that blue is sooo niiice! I will just have to paint the frame to match.


----------

